# MySQL Installation / Command Line Configuration



## m1975Michael (Jun 10, 2013)

I am looking for instructions on how to configure a MySQL55 server.  I have installed MySQL55 server/client through the package system. Can you manage MySQL from the command line? E.g. add tables, drop databases etc.  I have seen in Windows they use a command line to perform these commands.  Thank you kindly for your assistance.


----------



## fonz (Jun 10, 2013)

m1975Michael said:
			
		

> Can you manage MySQL from the command line? E.g. add tables, drop databases etc.


I haven't used MySQL for a while because I prefer PostgreSQL, but I've had to use MySQL occasionally. You can just use /usr/local/bin/mysql (which is part of the client package) to add tables etc. through SQL "commands" (I wouldn't call them queries per se): something along the lines of
[cmd=mysql>] DROP TABLE foo CASCADE;[/cmd]
or
[cmd=mysql>] DROP DATABASE bar;[/cmd]

Any decent MySQL tutorial will explain the exact syntax with examples.


----------



## m1975Michael (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for the information it was very useful.


----------

